# White and red Necron army by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello there,

The long forgotten, asleep for aeons Tomb World suddenly gloomed with green light and the mechanical, white and red cohorts emerged from beneath the ground to rebuild their Empire! Among the legions of beings made from living metal and wielding the gauss weaponry, three entities shrouded in mystery are lurking… The C’tan awoken as well!

We really liked the unusual, warm colors in this army – you see not often the white and red Necrons! Also, the customer wanted to make our Angel of Death from the upcoming game The Edge we’dre developing (check the link – www.intotheedge.com) made as one of his C’tan! How do you think he’s fitting in this Necron army?

As always, click on each image to see the bigger picture!












How do you like the paint scheme?

Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

And see the rest of the army as well :











Overall, how the army is appealing to you?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

im always a big supporter of your work..but theres something about this one that just doesn't work welll....the green is too over powering in this one..it sort of overpowers everything else...still an interesting Neron army form the standard


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea, and the white looks too bold and flat, compared to the quality of the red.

Still miles better then i could ever do though so well done.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think a crisper white would have been better, to me the white looks more on the grey side, and as @fatmantis said the green is a bit too much, still stirling work however.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Remember the white and red Necron project? The army grew bigger in the meantime! 

I hope no one here is afraid of spiders, as the army got itself a new leader – a Spyder Lord! The Spyder body looks really well with a Necron Lord, making him a massive, imposing proxy for a Destroyer Lord.

Take a look at the models!











How do you like our little spider?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------

